# Duyuru > Kültür >  AKP'nin trendi, böyle olur saltanat düğünü

## bozok

*AKP'nin trendi veya böyle olur saltanat düğünü…*



14 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

Sami GüKüE

*O aslında mütevazı, komşusu aç iken tok yatmayan, duygusal ve bunu gizlemeyen bir siyasetçi.*


O, harama el sürmeyen, devlet malını namusu bilen bir insan(!)

O başında bulunduğu ve yönettiği kurumlarda liyakate önem veren (!) haklıyla haksızı ayıran biri.

O siyasetçi olarak da hukukçu olarak da farklı bir kişi,

O inancından dolayı kimseye taviz vermeyen, kimseyi de yargılamayan birisi,

O haksızlıklar karşısında gerekirse gövdesini siper edip, "civanına" sahip çıkacak kadar da yürekli.

O Refah Partisi Gençlik Kolları ve Manisa il başkanlığı görevlerinde bulundu. Milletvekili seçildi.

Grup Başkanvekilliği yaptı. Partisi kapatılınca AKP'nin kurucusu oldu.TBMM Başkanlığı yaptı. Hem de iki dönem.

Sonra Başbakan Yardımcılığı.

Evet Bülent Arınç'tan söz ediyoruz.

Haberi Hürriyet'te okudum

Esra Kaya ve Zeynep şafak imzalı "Gelin Hamamı spa" başlıklı bir haber. Hoş, gazete yönetimi haberi saklamak için özel çaba sarfetmiş ama haber o kadar güzel ki "Ben buradayım" diyor.

Haberin özeti şu: Anne Münevver Arınç gelin adayını hamama götürmüş. Hamam dediğimiz spa merkezi. Yok yok. ama anne Arınç, gelin adayı için hamamı kapatmış. Kurnalar türlü çiçeklerle süslenmiş. Nedimeler tutulmuş. Tıpkı Osmanlı sarayındaki cariyeler gibi.

Sonra teknoloji de unutulmamış. Yeliz ve Mücahit ismi ultraviyole ışıklarla koridora yazılmış. Renkli renkli.

Tabi bu arada güvenlik de elden bırakılmamış.

Davetlilerin cep telefonları ile hamama girmelerine bile izin verilmemiş.

Olur ya biri kaydeder de sultan halkının gözünde itibar kaybeder diye.

Ama gerkeçler uzun süre saklı kalamıyor.

Ne kadar saklarsanız saklayın bir şekilde ortaya çıkıyor.

Haberde olduğu gibi. Sevgili okurlar, bu tür düğün ilk değil. Başbakan kızını üırağan'da evlendirdi. Tam da krallara yakışır bir düğün töreniyle.

Cumhurbaşkanı da öyle.Kızı Kübra için Dışişleri konutunda, yeğeninin kına gecesini TBMM Refik Belendir'deki tesislerinde yapmıştı. Sadece 150 davetlinin katıldığı törende de kuş sütü eksikti. Ne yani, hükümetimizin büyükleri "gemicik" ile ticarete atılan evlatlarını, sıradan vatandaş düğünüyle mi evlendirecekti...Devletimizin otelleri (!!) bakanların düğününe ev sahipliği yapıyorsa, devletin konutları, sosyal tesisleri de evlatlara feda olsun...

Beğenmedikleri ve yok etmek için özel çaba sarf ettikleri önceki Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer ise oğlunun düğün parasını cebinden ödemişti.

Bu saltanat özentileri için Tevfik Fikret'in Han-ı Yağma şiirinden iki dörtlükle yazımızı bitirelim.

“Bütün bu nazlı beylerin ne varsa ortalıkta say
Haseb, neseb, şeref, oyun, düğün, konak, saray
Bütün sizin, efendiler, konak, saray, gelin, alay
Bütün sizin, bütün sizin, hazır hazır, kolay kolay..
Yiyin efendiler yiyin, bu han-ı can-feza sizin
Doyunca, tıksırınca, çatlayıncaya kadar yiyin

............

Bu harmanın gelir sonu, kapıştırın giderayak
Yarın bakarsınız söner bugün çıtırdayan ocak
Bugünkü mideler kavi, bugünkü çorbalar sıcak
Atıştırın, tıkıştırın, kapış kapış, çanak çanak...
Yiyin efendiler yiyin, bu han-ı pür-neva sizin
Doyunca, tıksırınca, çatlayıncaya kadar yiyin”



...

----------


## bozok

*Bülent Arınç'ın gelinine Osmanlı usulü kına* 

**

*17.04.2010 - 11:40 / gazeteport*

*Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın yarın evlenecek oğlu Mücahit Arınç ve gelini Yeliz Asker için önceki akşam Ankara Rixos Otel’de Osmanlı usulü kına gecesi yapıldı. İşte sadece kadınların katıldığı gecenin detayları...* 




Davetlileri kapıda Bülent Arınç’ın eşi Münevver Arınç karşıladı. Arınç, bütün davetlilerle tek tek tokalaştı. Salonun giriş kapısına konulan tüllerle süslü deftere ziyaretçiler, gelin ve damat hakkındaki düşüncelerini yazdılar. Osmanlı temasının işlendiği gecede gelin Yeliz Asker pembe kaftan giydi, başına da pembe renkli hotoz taktı. Salona Mücahit Arınç’la el ele giren Yeliz Asker’i, davetliler uzun süre alkışladı.



İmaj Galeri için tıklayın: 

http://www.gazeteport.com.tr/TV-VIDEO/ImajGaleri/SlideShow/GP_671151

Hürriyet'in haberine göre Mücahit Arınç, erkeklerin girmesinin yasak olduğu salona nişanlısını bırakıp çıktı. Ankara havalarının ve Doğu türkülerinin ağırlıklı olarak çalındığı gecede davetlilere çeşitli ikramlar da yapıldı. Salonda garsonlar dahil bütün görevliler kadınlardan oluştu. 

Gecenin ortalarına doğru damat Arınç da salona geldi. Yeliz ve Mücahit, tahta benzer büyük ve görkemli koltuklara oturtuldu. İkiliye, türküler eşliğinde kına yakıldı. Davetlilere gecenin hatırası olarak keseler içinde kınalar hediye edildi. 


*SON MODA KIYAFETLER YARIşTI*
Yarın dünya evine girecek Mücahit Arınç ve Yeliz Asker’in kına gecesi için Ankara Rixos Otel’e gelen davetliler birbirinden şıktı. Geceye katılan kadınların büyük bir kısmı son modayı davete taşıdı. Renkli tuvaletlerin yanı sıra kadınların özelikle siyah ağırlıklı kıyafetleri tercih ettiği görüldü. 


*Gelin Hamamı da yapılmıştı* 
Münevver Arınç’ın gelini için organize ettiği ‘Gelin Hamamı’ da görüntülendi. Kına gecesinin basına yansımaması için güvenlik önlemleri arttırıldı.

...

----------

